

Ask HN: What can you do with a "feature" for other's products? - beagle3

There are several features for products that I've "developed" (thought of, prototyped, elicited initial response from customers). The problem is, they don't stand alone, and can only be viable if attached to an existing product:<p>Some are "virtual" - one such feature, can only be effectively implemented if you have an index of the web (e.g. if you are google, bing, or ddg)<p>Yet another one, is an improvement for physical doors (like the one in the entrance to your home).<p>The common theme to these ideas is that while that feature might be worth while for customers and producers alike, it is not sufficient to start a new business with.<p>What can one do with such ideas, except patent and try to market them to the most probably beneficiary?
======
pbhjpbhj
> _What can one do with such ideas, except patent and try to market them to
> the most probably beneficiary?_

That's your answer though. Or if you're feeling benevolent you could just
publish them.

